# Weight loss with starting BMI of 48!!!



## happybeany

...that was this time last year, when I got pregnant. I lost *about* a stone while I was pregnant and was 21st 5lb after giving birth to my son 14 weeks ago... I'm now 18st 3lb :D my BMI is still 40.1 so got a long way to go to my target weight.... but yipppeee so far :happydance:

What BMI is everyone? And how are you losing weight? :D :hugs: to all you cuddly people out there xxx


----------



## My Secret

what are you doing to lose weight?


----------



## happybeany

Just healthy eating mainly! I'm not breastfeeding or anything x


----------



## letia659

Im watching calories and carbs and joined a gym this past week before that I was walking 5 miles a day Im down 18lbs since having my angel baby in May I started at 244lbs so thats 17 stone and 6lbs I think :lol: I dont go by stones but Im now 226 lbs so 16st 2lb my bmi was around 38 and now 35.4 :)


----------



## xpatchx

I'm the exact same weight as you! (most of the time) I find that I fluctuate a lot!
I have a bmi of 32 and I hate it. Even though the cut off for a water birth was a bmi of 35, they still wouldn't let me have one!
I just try to choose healthy wherever possible. If I can have fruit instead, I'll have fruit!
I do my weight every night, to tone my back and arms, and lunges to tone my legs, as they're my worst bits.
I walk instead of getting the bus.
I take stairs if possible (which with a buggy isn't always possible!

Good luck!!! x


----------



## happybeany

Thanks hun :D I always take stairs as I'm terrified of lifts :haha: so beneficial in that way! I send my hubby in the lift if he's with me and we've got LO. Why wouldn't they let you have a water birth?! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on your fabulous loss so far!!

I was 38.8, im now 25.7 (I think lol)

I've noticed my bmi doesnt really relect my fitness/overall health.
Once i get 25 im then focusing on my body fat :)


----------

